# Are you going back to the UK? Wanting to?



## montgo

My daughter Jackie is currently working on an edition of the UK`s Tonight programme on Buying in Spain, which we are mainly filming this week in Spain -- though there is the possibility of doing more in the next two weeks.

The programme is posing the question, "Is it a good time to buy in Spain?" The crew are filming in Galicia, Cuenca, Almeria and Alicante, with buyers viewing various bargains.

Obviously we recognise the need for some cautionary tales, so would like to feature some individuals who want to or are moving back to the UK, whom we could interview about why they are making this move. We have done a lot of research, but it's always better to have those affected speaking directly.

We are filming in Almeria and the Costa Blanca this week, but are open to filming elsewhere.

Please contact Jackie on [email protected] and 96 579 3842 or 3842 or mobile: 722 297 812. Or James Bolchover on [email protected] on 07970 420514 




[email protected]<[email protected]>;


----------



## montgo

*Final product*

Here is the ITV programme that the research led to. The final product. Very positive compared to what some presumed it would be:


Tonight: Bargains in the Sun - ITV News


----------

